# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HN ( TQ) Ray trượt và Visme .

## zaizai1102

Chào các bác . E vừa có ít hàng mới mời các bác thưởng lãm . 
1 . Mở đầu e chơi luôn hàng khủng cho nó shock tý . ke ke . 1 cặp visme PMI tổng dài 2050. 1 cây đủ gối 2 đầu . 1 cây mất gối ở đít . 



đường kính phi 25 . bước 10 . còn đẹp long lanh không giơ dão giá 2t5/1 cây . 
2 .Vài e visme nho nhỏ ngắn ngắn . cực kỳ dễ thương .  :Big Grin: 



3 cây 16 bước 5 giá 900k/1 .
3 cây 16 bước 10 600k/1 . 
3 . Gối BK và BF 15 vs 17 . e có vài bộ . 


BK vs BF 15 giá 500k/ 1 bộ . 
BK vs BF 17 giá 700k/1 bộ . 
4 . Vài cặp ray 30 hàng THK - INA - HIWIN - TBI .





Giá 250k/1kg . ngắn nhất 700 . dài nhất đạt 1700 . có đủ kích thước . các bác liên hệ trực tiếp số đt hoặc zalo e 0964685888 . 
Ray trượt còn rất nhiều . Kính mời các bác .

----------


## jimmyli

báo giá em 2 bộ BK 15 với nhá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zaizai1102

Vâng . BK BF 15 e còn đúng 2 bộ . giá 500k/1 bộ ạ .

----------


## hoahong102

CÓ ray 25 , hành trình 400-500 hàng tuyển ới mình

----------


## zaizai1102

> CÓ ray 25 , hành trình 400-500 hàng tuyển ới mình


Dạ em có bác ạ . kích thước nào em cũng có . Bác để lại số điện thoại e tiện liên lạc . bác có zalo add số zalo em 0964685888 . em gửi hình bác xem có ưng không ạ .

----------


## zaizai1102

Lên thêm 2 cặp ray IKO LWHT 25 . con trượt loại có mặt bich . Tổng dài 420 . hành trình 200 . ray trượt đen bóng . Các bác làm trục Z thì nét nèn nẹt luôn ạ . ke ke . 


1 cặp nặng 6 kg . Giá 300k/1kg ạ .

----------


## phunglong_ts

Đã nhận được hàng của bác, cảm ơn bịch ốc nhé. bác ko đăng sớm e lấy cặp bk15,hichic

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## zaizai1102

> Đã nhận được hàng của bác, cảm ơn bịch ốc nhé. bác ko đăng sớm e lấy cặp bk15,hichic


Thank you bác . Còn nhiều mà bác . sẽ lại có lúc bác và e lại gặp nhau mà . keke

----------


## zaizai1102

2 cây vit me dài 2m có gạch của bác Tuấn đà nẵng ạ .

----------


## Tuancoi

Đặt gạch 2 cây vít me to và dài nhé

----------


## zaizai1102

E Cập nhật thêm cặp ray THK SSR . Mã này block có đệm nhựa chạy cực êm ạ . Dài 1m9 . giá 300k/1kg . E nó tổng 12kg . 
Mời các bác thưởng lãm .

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Lên thêm 2 cặp ray IKO LWHT 25 . con trượt loại có mặt bich . Tổng dài 420 . hành trình 200 . ray trượt đen bóng . Các bác làm trục Z thì nét nèn nẹt luôn ạ . ke ke . 
> 
> 
> 1 cặp nặng 6 kg . Giá 300k/1kg ạ .


bác có thừa block loại IKO này k cánh k ?

----------


## zaizai1102

> bác có thừa block loại IKO này k cánh k ?


E có bác ạ . Để e gửi ảnh qua zalo bác nhé . mà lâu lâu . em ko tìm thấy zalo của bác đâu cả .

----------


## huyquynhbk

> E có bác ạ . Để e gửi ảnh qua zalo bác nhé . mà lâu lâu . em ko tìm thấy zalo của bác đâu cả .


vâng.zalo của e vẫn thấy bác up ảnh đều đều đấy thui.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

> E Cập nhật thêm cặp ray THK SSR . Mã này block có đệm nhựa chạy cực êm ạ . Dài 1m9 . giá 300k/1kg . E nó tổng 12kg . 
> Mời các bác thưởng lãm .


cặp này dài bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã gửi tiền rùi. Bác kiểm tra giúp nhé

----------


## zaizai1102

> Đã gửi tiền rùi. Bác kiểm tra giúp nhé


Vâng . E đã gửi ảnh đóng gói hàng hóa và mã vận đơn qua zalo cho bác rùi ạ . Cám ơn bác nhiều .

----------


## zaizai1102

> cặp này dài bao nhiêu bác?


Dạ cặp này dài 1,9 mét ạ . thiếu 10 phân nữa là được 2 mét ạ . Bác cần ray dài bao nhiêu ạ ?

----------


## zaizai1102

E xin được cập nhật thêm vài cặp ray dài 3 mét mới tranh giành được ạ . Tróc da trày vảy cuối cùng em cũng đã mang được về để phục vụ nhu cầu của anh e . 
Hàng này phải nói là thi thoảng mới có nên các bác nhanh chân nhé . ke ke . 
Tất cả đều size 25 hết ạ . 2 cặp màu trắng hàng rexdort . 2 cặp màu đen hàng IKO . Có tý ảnh ọt mời các bác thưởng lãm . 
Mặt tiền mấy em nó . 


Rãnh bi không tỳ vết .


Dành cho những bác nào thích chơi tới nóc . ke ke . 

Vẫn giá đẹp cho hàng đẹp 300k/1kg các bác nhé .
E đế thêm 2 cặp con lăn cấp chính xác chắc cũng cao cao thì phải . 
Tổng dài 1m3 . hàng thụy sỹ . Cái này em bán 1 cặp là 5 triệu .




Bác nào cần gì báo e nhá . he he . Hàng con lăn nhà e ủ cũng được kha khá . đủ kích thước từ to đến tý ạ .

----------


## Letungquang

Bác ước tính cặp 3m loại ray phủ đen chống sét nó khoảng bnhieu kg..Để tính lúa 😄

----------


## zaizai1102

> Bác ước tính cặp 3m loại ray phủ đen chống sét nó khoảng bnhieu kg..Để tính lúa


Cặp iko đen dài được có 2,9 mét thui bác ạ . cặp trắng dài đủ 3 mét . Cặp iko đen nặng 23.5kg bác nhé .

----------


## Letungquang

Ôi..còn thiếu 2 tr mới đủ.. Tiếc... Đành ngậm ngùi chia tay 😞

----------


## zaizai1102

Vâng . khi nào bác thật sự cần để lên máy thì bác alo e  :Smile:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bác có cây vitme và cặp ray nào hành trình 2.5m k, e đang chế con 1.3x2.5 m , giả rẻ tí

----------


## vodat147

Bác chủ có cặp này bản 30-35 nào dài tầm 500mm không ạ của THK hay Iko gì đó hú em phát

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

sory em viết nhầm thear .ko biêt xóa đi thế nào
Admin xóa hộ bài này củaem với ạ

----------


## zaizai1102

> bác có cây vitme và cặp ray nào hành trình 2.5m k, e đang chế con 1.3x2.5 m , giả rẻ tí


E có bác ạ . e vừa vớ đc cặp ray thk HSR 25 dài 3m2 . e cập nhật hình bên dưới bác nhé .

----------


## zaizai1102

> Bác chủ có cặp này bản 30-35 nào dài tầm 500mm không ạ của THK hay Iko gì đó hú em phát


E có mấy cặp THK đúng như ý bác muốn . bác có dùng zalo add số điện thoai e gửi bác ảnh bác nhé .

----------


## zaizai1102

E cập nhật thêm ít hàng độc địa . ke ke . đàu tiên là block THK SSR 20 hàng new 100%  



loại này em bán 600k/ 1 block . ray e có đủ chiều dài các bác nhé . các bác cần bao nhiêu cứ hú e . 
tiếp dó là cặp THK HSR 25 dài 3m2 . cặp này 26kg . giá có 300k/1kg thôi ạ . 


ray trượt nhà e có rất nhiều nên không thể đăng tất cả lên được . mã hàng chồng chéo lẫn nhau . Các bác cần cứ alo em trực tiếp hoặc add zalo em sẽ gửi ảnh trực tiếp ạ .

----------


## zaizai1102

E xin phép được cập nhật thêm ít hàng hóa . 
THK SNS 35 . tổng dài 920 mm . mã hàng này block có đệm nhựa . Bao êm . 



1 cặp nặng hơn 18kg . Giá 3t5 ạ .

----------

